

Mesa 10.0 released - conductor
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-announce/2013-November/000069.html

======
japaget
See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesa_%28computer_graphics%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesa_%28computer_graphics%29)
for an explanation of what Mesa is: an open source implementation of OpenGL
and several other 3-d computer graphics APIs.

------
jan3er
yay! OpenGL 3.2 for my laptop's Intel chip :). Now I can finally do my
practical computervision assignments at home.

~~~
mattst88
OpenGL 3.3 (plus many extensions), in fact. :)

------
FreeFull
Is the anywhere that lists the new features in Mesa 10?

~~~
conductor
Added OpenGL 3.3 and GLSL 1.50/3.30 support in the i965 driver for Intel Ivy
Bridge and Haswell series GPUs;

Added OpenGL 3.1 support in the RadeonSI driver for AMD GPUs with GCN
architecture (HD7000 and newer);

The Nouveau (nv50, nvc0) and Radeon r600 drivers are currenlty limited by
OpenGL 3.1 version too;

Supports a new interface for directly accessing the graphic adapters - DRI3
(Direct Rendering Infrastructure), which uses DMA-BUF.

Supports new extension GLX_MESA_query_renderer, which tells the developers
exactly which GPU is actually rendering the scenes and gives additional
information;

New OpenGL 4.x extensions:

    
    
            GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture (i965);
            GL_ARB_conservative_depth (i965);
            GL_ARB_texture_gather (i965);
            GL_ARB_texture_query_levels (i965)
            GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge
            GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced (in i965 for Gen7 GPUs);
            GL_ARB_sample_shading (i965);
            GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters (i965);
            GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding;
            GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev (i965 and r600g);
            GL_KHR_debug;

